# Eating late at night a problem?



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I had a late dinner last night, about an hour before going to bed, and am having some minor IBS problems this morning, like rumblings and a couple of trips to the bathroom for some cramping and loose stool. I didn't eat any trigger foods, but thought perhaps eating so late might be the problem. I think this has happened in the past. Anyone experienced anything similiar?P.S. I still faithfully take Caltrate!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Sherree - being a snacker, I always eat late at night. I never have problems during the night. Guess this isn't much help though, sorry. I think its just because my "D" comes on strong 20 min. or so after I eat; therefore, I am all cleaned out before I go to bed.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Eating a late dinner is always a problem for me. The next morning is guaranteed difficult whenever I do so. It becomes pretty tricky to eat early if you have any kind of social life, too, because so many other people prefer to eat later. We always have these push-pull situations with our friends. My hubby isn't a problem because he likes to eat early anyway. When it can't be avoided, I try to eat the smallest amount possible.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

I can't sleep very well if I eat late befcause of the bloating. Yuck. When I had severe GERD, I learned to not eat 2 hours before bedtime, and although I'm not that strict now, I still can't eat close to bedtime and get a good night's sleep.------------------Fear can hold you prisoner. Hope can set you free.*Missycat*


----------



## Guest (May 20, 1999)

i never eat late at night.it's not because of D but because of cramping and nausea,so i try not to eat anything past 7:00


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Like Missycat when I had severe GERD I could eat nothing after 5:00pm. It really presented problems to have to eat so early all the time. With the IBS I don't have any problems eating late at night, just pay for it the next day. I usually start the cramps and diarrhea about mid morning if I have eaten late the night before. If I have eaten rather early (before 6-7) I start the cramps and diarrhea mid-afternoon and it continues until bedtime. Rarely do I have to get up at night thank goodness!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 1999)

Hi, since I was told I have gerd, the ent doctor I saw, not the GI's gave me a list of things to do and not to do. One was don't eat for 4-6 hours before going to sleep. I really have a hard time with this, because at night is when my appetite goes up. Sometimes I have to eat every 2 hours about 3-4 small meals,because I keep feeling hungry and keep producing more acid. If I don't eat, I have no hope of sleeping at all (seem to fallasleep between 4-5am, pain goes up around 12mid-3-4am whether I eat or not, lying downmakes it much worse) The thing is I seem to get more acid in my stomach if I don't eat than if I do, which is what they're worried about with gerds. Also having some boutsof d at night. Going to ask the ent what to do about nightime eating. I know this probably didn't help much, sorry. ellie.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 1999)

I have a very bad habit of eating later at night because it seems that food I eat around 9 or 10 o'clock doesn't effect me nearly as badly as things I eat earlier. I can eat low fat ice cream and baked potato chips and things like that (even cereal with a little milk which I can't touch in the morning) later that would make me have D earlier in the day. Don't know why and it doesn't cause gerd or bowel problems in the night either. Strange, huh?


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Odeal - maybe because you're more relaxed at bedtime? Boy, if that's the case - talk about mind-body connection!------------------Fear can hold you prisoner. Hope can set you free.*Missycat*


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Thanks for your replies!I think I'll just stay away from eating too much too late - it's probably healthier anyway. I can actually snack like Anxious was talking about, no problem, but a full meal, no. Seems that as I get older (I'm 38 now) more of these kind of things bother me!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Sherree - as we get older, everything starts to bother us, it seems... I'm 46 - never been the same since, I don't know, 35 or so..


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've found that eating early and going to bed before 11.00 makes a huge difference to evacuation time the next morning. A dinner reasonable high in fats like fish and chips can fill you up more so you don't get hunger pangs later on.


----------

